# Best light for coyote hunting



## savage12

Looking into getting light(s) for hunting at night. not sure what is the best, been reading a lot of reviews trying to get a general consensus on whats best bang for the buck. whether it be scope mounted lights or hand held, not sure at this point. all information is appreciated.


----------



## youngdon

Click the link to the right of your post if on a computer Paul will treat you right, I guarantee it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Check local laws first
Here in Minnesota we can only use hand held lights for night hunting


----------



## savage12

anything goes in indiana as long as you dont disturb the den and run them out of it with anything or hunt from motor vehicle


----------



## fr3db3ar

Only handheld "style" lights here but it doesn't say you have to be holding them.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## fr3db3ar

Most any hand held can be mounted.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## savage12

fr3db3ar said:


> Most any hand held can be mounted.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


you don't have a bag limit do you?


----------



## fr3db3ar

No sir. Shoot em all.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## brianmidmich

I like the Wicked lights from All Predator Calls. I got the Pursuit Pack. When I got it , it came with 2 units 4 batteries 5 LEDs (2 red 2 green 1 white ) house charger car charger tail piece for weapon mounted and a # of different mounting systems.

I could not be happier with them as a product and a company. Good luck in your search.


----------



## savage12

brianmidmich said:


> I like the Wicked lights from All Predator Calls. I got the Pursuit Pack. When I got it , it came with 2 units 4 batteries 5 LEDs (2 red 2 green 1 white ) house charger car charger tail piece for weapon mounted and a # of different mounting systems.
> 
> I could not be happier with them as a product and a company. Good luck in your search.


I have been looking at those, was hoping someone would chime in that had used it. How far out and how bright are the lights?


----------



## brianmidmich

I have been able to identify out to a half mile and clearly tell what I'm looking at at about 300 yards. There are 3 different levels of brightness. My favorite part is the pressure switch. You don't have to hold it down click it and its on.

Good luck in your decision. You won't be dissatisfied with the Wicked Lights.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I thought I saw your truck before Short...


----------



## fr3db3ar

That's awesome.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## alclark2

Nice decal!


----------



## C2C

Day light is the only one we can use here ..Wish we were allowed to night hunt in the winter . Got some wide open areas that would be a blast .


----------



## Rick Howard

I mount a light on a tripod. The tripod is also my shooting rest.

I like a light that allows me to control the brightness.

Hand held and head lamps work best with a secondary shooting light mounted on your gun.

I've tried lots of lights and methods. I like the tripod mounted adjustable light best. as it works for scanning and shooting. Also I don't have to hold the light all night long and only need one light while using a tripod. I scan with the light on low to medium power then Turn it up to make a positive ID and shooting.

I remove the yolk as I found it unless and just extra stuff. The 2x4 works fine as a shooting rest for me.


----------

